# Please share idea.



## Chico (Feb 6, 2008)

P.J. hurt his ankle in our recent ice storm. The vet thinks he sprained it and wants him to be stall bound for a week. I feel so sad for him.




We've had Mac with him, donkey bud, much of the time and he can always see the horses from his stall. Tara, one of our horses, spends much of the day hanging over his stall.



Any tips for a speedy recovery? Has this happened to any of your donkeys? P.J. is just a little bundle of energy and this is very hard for him. I've tried a heating pad and gentle massage. The vet feels he will be fine and just needs a few days rest.

Chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 7, 2008)

I would have to agree, with the stall rest. I had a arab who was playing with some of the others, and she slipped, her ankle sweeled up to twice its size. I rubbed her ankle down with absorbine a few times a day, and by the following day it was way down. She stayed in her stall for almost 1 week, and then went tearing outside.



Hope PJ is feeling much better.


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 7, 2008)

I sure hope P.J.'s stall rest goes quickly!!

Our horse had stall rest for a couple of days, but he kept busting the door down,and he'd be out when we got home from work,we were afraid he'd hurt himself more, so we just let him out and he just stood there, and kept it easy on himself....I hope P.J. does what the Dr orders and mends soon!


----------



## Chico (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas and kind words! P.J.'s "ankle" seems less swollen. He doesn't like to be stuck in his stall but is hanging in there. I've been playing books on tape in his stall when Mac takes an exercise break. I hope that hearing voices comfort him. I try to visit often but family chores do call. If more ideas pop up let me know (When the boys meet after an exercise break it's heartbreaking to hear. The whimpering and snuggles is so sweet. It's like they haven't seen each other in years and not an hour or so.



)

chico


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 9, 2008)

I am glad PJ is getting better, it must be sad when they are separated...but they have a happy reunion





Thanks for the update!


----------

